# Healing times



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey all, hoping you're all relaxing this holiday season.
It's 2 weeks since I had surgery and I'm doing great. Wish it had all been removed as I still have quite a noticeable lump from the node on the right. 
My incision is healing really well, although its wide, more like 6 inches around base of neck and that was only for half my thyroid! I'm experiencing an almost complete loss of feeling in the skin and a more unpleasant feeling of benign strangled from within, which I guess is swelling still.
Just wondered how long it might take to get back to normal?


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, 2 weeks today I had a total thryroidectomy. For the first few days, the area where my thryoid used to be was numb and felt like 'pig skin' to my touch. The feeling is back now and I only feel the strangling when I dry swallow (which for some reason I have an incessant need to do).

You wrote this a few days ago, is it any better today? I wonder if maybe it has to do with the size and location of your incision. Mine is midneck in a crease, not at the base (and only about 2 inches)

Hope you're feeling better!


----------

